# What stones are you using?



## chef7734 (Apr 13, 2011)

Replacing my stones due to life changes and trying to decide on grits. I use shapton pro stones and before had 320, 1k,2k,5k,8k,15k, and 30k. I use carbon core knives and thinking of a 1.5k vs the 1k and dropping the 2k. So it would be 320, 1.5, 5, 8, and 15k. Not sure I really need 30k again.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I have this coarse stone http://www.toolsfromjapan.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1982

Shapton 1k, 2k, Gesshin 5k, ohishi 8k 10k

I don't really use the 8 and 10k except for single bevels and razors. Double bevel i stop at 5k


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Was there something you didn't like about the Shapton Pro stones? I think they're great.  Realistically there's not much reason to go over 10k except that you can.  When I do other people's knives I rarely go over 5k.  For use on carbon knives try the Naniwa Chocera line.  I think they're the best synthetics out there, at least the best I've tried.  They struggle a bit with the newer 'uber-steels' with a very high volume of vanadium carbides but they shine on Ao-ko, Shirogami, AEB-L, etc.


----------



## chef7734 (Apr 13, 2011)

Phaedrus said:


> Was there something you didn't like a bout the Shapton Pro stones? I think they're great. Realistically there's not much reason to go over 10k except that you can. When I do other people's knives I rarely go over 5k. For use on carbon knives try the Naniwa Chocera line. I think they're the best synthetics out there, at least the best I've tried. They struggle a bit with the newer 'uber-steels' with a very high volume of vanadium carbides but they shine on Ao-ko, Shirogami, AEB-L, etc.


No I just don't have the shaptons any longer. Buying Shapton pro again


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

You might want to grab a Shapton GlassStone or two to mix in as well.  Very good stones.  A smidge harder but they stay flat for a very long time.


----------



## linecook854 (Feb 13, 2013)

I use a King Combo stone 800/6K, a Bester 1200, Suherio Rika 5k and an Imanishi 10K stone. I am very happy with all these purchases. I did base my purchases on reviews for each of these stones, I only wanted to invest in stones with a good track record. Chefknivestogo.com is a great starting point.

The King Combo stone gets the job done well and it was cheap. The Suherio Rika is considered one of the best at 5k, works beautifully. Bester 1200 was a good price and is a great starting point working you way up to another stone, these last forever too. The Imanishi 10k polish is amazing, feels like running your knife on butter.


----------



## gilbertofarthi (Jan 25, 2016)

Phaedrus said:


> Was there something you didn't like about the Shapton Pro stones? I think they're great. Realistically there's not much reason to go over 10k except that you can. When I do other people's knives I rarely go over 5k. For use on carbon knives try the Naniwa Chocera line. I think they're the best synthetics out there, at least the best I've tried. They struggle a bit with the newer 'uber-steels' with a very high volume of vanadium carbides but they shine on Ao-ko, Shirogami, AEB-L, etc.


Yeah, Just found this two article in case of any extra info about Shapton glass stone. Hope they may help you.
https://jendeindustries.wordpress.com/
https://jendeindustries.wordpress.c...ies-glass-stones-aka-pro-jp-and-glass-stones/


----------



## chef7734 (Apr 13, 2011)

I currently have two glass stones and not sure what I think. I have 8k and 16k. They worked fine and cut well, just not sure I like the feel and thinness over the pros.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Maybe a bit late on this, but these stones as far as I know are exactly the same as shapton pro, just branded for the japanese market and cheaper


----------



## chef7734 (Apr 13, 2011)

MillionsKnives said:


> Maybe a bit late on this, but these stones as far as I know are exactly the same as shapton pro, just branded for the japanese market and cheaper


Thanks for that. When I got into sharpening those are what I had in 2005. Might be able to save a bit.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Decided I'm not completely happy with 6K finisher. Though my translucent Ark actually works on SG2 steel, I'm a little nervous using a stone that hard on steel that brittle, especially as the edges are a little wonky. Amongst a number of options I'm considering 3M diamond films http://www.psidragon.com/

I understand they cut crazy fast, and they run from 125microns (120 grit) to 0.1. I was thinking 1 micron, I'll have to look into it further. I know their aluminum oxide films leave a much finer finish than the grit size indicated.

Rick


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

chef7734 said:


> I currently have two glass stones and not sure what I think. I have 8k and 16k. They worked fine and cut well, just not sure I like the feel and thinness over the pros.


I don't like the feel either, they're extremely hard and unyielding stones. However I can't argue with the results- they finish very well. They're thin, that's true. But they wear very slowly so I don't really find it to be an issue. I've got five or six GStones and none of them have appreciably dished (I haven't even bothered to flatten them yet). The only advantage they have over the pros is that they work a little better on the really abrasion resistant steels (eg M390).

The 16k is fun to play with but I don't think there's much practical use for a stone that fine for kitchen knives. Razors yeah, knives no.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I got the GS #1000 (which i rarely use at home) permanently in the car. Good as a travelling stone.


----------



## markrmoore2 (Nov 15, 2015)

I use albino whale bones


----------



## payton29 (Feb 6, 2016)

MillionsKnives said:


> Maybe a bit late on this, but these stones as far as I know are exactly the same as shapton pro, just branded for the japanese market and cheaper


I have the same. One word to describe it = AWESOME. it's hard and cutting fast.


----------



## markinlondon (Jan 21, 2016)

I know my stones pretty well, and use the same ones for razors, kitchen knives and outdoor gear: Naniwa SS 1000, Belgian Blue, Coticule, Charnley Forest, pasted strop. The naturals all are used with some kind of slurry. Where I stop on the progression depends on the blade. I generally strop everything for maintenance regularly.

I would like to try nagura honing. My sense is that I can pick up a three-piece set and use them on the Charnley Forest, which is as hard as it gets and should be a fine place to build up mud.


----------



## chef7734 (Apr 13, 2011)

Benuser said:


> To the OP: don't skip a 2k! Forget almost every behind it, but that one is really essential. You remove almost all burr.


If I am using a 1500 why not skip the 2k? Btw I am using Hiromoto as knives, so it is a carbon core.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Well I've ruled out diamond films, very expensive, $43 for a 9x11" sheet, and they don't last long.

You can have the Geshin set, 400, 2K, 6K, for 2 bills.  I hear nothing but great things for feedback, finish and cutting speed.  Though not soft they will dish faster than your Shaptons, particularly the 400.  They also make an 8K, but think about a diamond loaded strop for going higher, 1 micron and 0.5 micron slurry.  That will be my next thing to fool around with after I get a current project done.

If you want REAL fast there is the Geshin diamond stone set, 1K 6K, for 3 bills.  They dish glacially slow, but it is recomended not to use them against soft stainless jigane as they tend to tear ****** out.


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

Rick Alan said:


> Well I've ruled out diamond films, very expensive, $43 for a 9x11" sheet, and they don't last long.
> 
> You can have the Geshin set, 400, 2K, 6K, for 2 bills. I hear nothing but great things for feedback, finish and cutting speed. Though not soft they will dish faster than your Shaptons, particularly the 400. They also make an 8K, but think about a diamond loaded strop for going higher, 1 micron and 0.5 micron slurry. That will be my next thing to fool around with after I get a current project done.
> 
> If you want REAL fast there is the Geshin diamond stone set, 1K 6K, for 3 bills. They dish glacially slow, but it is recomended not to use them against soft stainless jigane as they tend to tear ****** out.


its actually a different diamond stone that isnt good for soft stainless cladding... the 1k and 6k are fine for that


----------



## markrmoore2 (Nov 15, 2015)

I found someone using my favorite knife cutting boxes today.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Markrmoore2 said:


> I found someone using my favorite knife cutting boxes today.


May be he was deburring...


----------



## chef7734 (Apr 13, 2011)

Markrmoore2 said:


> I found someone using my favorite knife cutting boxes today.


Why do you keep spamming my thread with irrelevant posts?


----------

